# Alan Silvestri: Contact



## themeworks (Feb 24, 2021)

And some Alan...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Feb 24, 2021)

one of my faves


----------



## sndmarks (Feb 24, 2021)

That's StaffPad's playback?!?! Which libraries are you using?


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 24, 2021)

sndmarks said:


> That's StaffPad's playback?!?! Which libraries are you using?


They are listed in the end credits. From memory: Berlin winds, strings and harp. Cineperc and Cinebrass, and Voxos.


----------



## themeworks (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes. This is correct. The piano is actually stock Staffpad.


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 24, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> They are listed in the end credits. From memory: Berlin winds, strings and harp. Cineperc and Cinebrass, and Voxos.


Best instrument combo available in Staffpad, IMO. It's my go-to ensemble


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 25, 2021)

MauroPantin said:


> Best instrument combo available in Staffpad, IMO. It's my go-to ensemble


I use the same (though I do not yet own Voxos) and I am very happy. I wouldn’t mind having Berlin brass and perc as well. They seem to offer a softer and less upfront sound.


----------



## MadLad (Feb 25, 2021)

I really hope the CineSamples library will go on sale, soon. As much as I love Orchestra Tools, they are not that great if you want a more aggressive sound.


----------



## rsg22 (Feb 25, 2021)

The mockup sounds great!



> As much as I love Orchestra Tools, they are not that great if you want a more aggressive sound.



Is this the main reason so many seem to prefer CineBrass over Berlin Brass? I've owned Staffpad for a while but haven't picked up any third party libraries yet. I was planning on going with OT across the board (strings, woods, brass), but comments like this give me pause about the brass in particular...


----------



## MadLad (Feb 25, 2021)

Berlin Brass is great but if you want a really aggressive sound for, let's say, a battle theme or something very accentuated then I think CineBrass is probably better. But Berlin Brass sounds much much better, if we're just talking sound quality.

You can't go wrong with Berlin Brass if that's what concerns you. I'm very pleased with it, but I'm still considering getting some of the CineSample libraries on sale because of their more accentuated sound. In the end, though, you can get your mock-ups done with either of them.


----------



## rsg22 (Feb 25, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Berlin Brass is great but if you want a really aggressive sound for, let's say, a battle theme or something very accentuated then I think CineBrass is probably better. But Berlin Brass sounds much much better, if we're just talking sound quality.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Berlin Brass if that's what concerns you. I'm very pleased with it, but I'm still considering getting some of the CineSample libraries on sale because of their more accentuated sound. In the end, though, you can get your mock-ups done with either of them.


Extremely helpful, thank you. I'll probably go with Berlin Brass to start then as most of what I do is on the non-epic side of the spectrum. Am planning on picking up CinePerc though - which seems like the way to go for percussion.

I won't derail this thread any further...


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 25, 2021)

Berlin Brass is better suited for chorale-like compositions and CineBrass is great for all your "Alla Marcia" requirements. 

Having said that (if you can) just get everything, it's all great.


----------

